
Visitors to the U.S. May Be Asked for Social Media Info - thecryof
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/29/us/homeland-security-social-media-border-protection.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fus&action=click&contentCollection=us&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=6&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
thecryof
And yet another invasion of privacy.

